# Another dragon ID



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering what this lil guy is? He lives in my backyard in Townsville, in a suburban area. At first I assumed he(or she) was a water dragon, when I only had a quick glimpse of him (bloody fast!) but am now thinking otherwise, due to the dorsal stripes. And as you can see from the pic, it as a lot of orange around its neck region (thats not just lighting)


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

Nobbi Dragon : Amphibolurus nobbi


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2009)

Edit; changed my mind, lol


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

??? lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

jinin said:


> Nobbi Dragon : Amphibolurus nobbi


 
no its not

this is just for everyone in general, if you arnt sure what the animal is then dont reply with guesses.

Two-line Dragon, _Diporiphora australis_


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

nobbis are found in Townsville according to my books
It looks like its the northern end of their known range


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

im still pretty sure its a Nobbi dragon as they are found in Townsville and are usually quite dull, Two-Lined dragons are usually not as grey and have more lighter colours. Is that white/red from the camera or is that its colouring?


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2009)

My initial reply to Jinin was edited because I originally questioned whether it was in fact a Nobbi, because the vic. museum said it went to SEQ only, but then I typed in "_Amphibolurus nobbi_ JCU" and the JCU website listed them as being present in Tville, so its possible they could be here.


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

Hard to tell from that pic but im inclined to agree with ryan


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 15, 2009)

I reckon _Diporiphora australi_s. He's a nice looking dragon.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dragons of Townsville


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks more like _Diporiphora australis_ to me now that I've looked up images, but the dragon I saw seems to be larger than normal (going by this website at least, not sure how accurate it is; Diporiphora australis (Tommy roundhead dragon) - JCU). snout-vent length would have been closer to 10-12cm in length

As mentioned in the previos post, the orangey-yellow colouration on the neck is the dragons colouration, not from the camera or sunlight.

Edit: and sorry about the crappy pic, as I said before its extremely fast, and I usually only see it when I startle it (theres a pile of leaves in the backyard with lots of tasty bugs under it, and its usually where I see it) but it ran through the fence and was in the neighbours garden. I'm certain that if they saw me trying to get pics of it they would have had a good laugh...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 15, 2009)

jinin said:


> im still pretty sure its a Nobbi dragon as they are found in Townsville and are usually quite dull, Two-Lined dragons are usually not as grey and have more lighter colours. Is that white/red from the camera or is that its colouring?


 
there is a difference between sure and pretty sure. judging animals on colour is not always a good way to ID them. I have seen bright nobbi dragons aswell.


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

my interpretation of 'pretty sure' is 80% likely but may be wrong.


----------



## Daryl_H (Nov 15, 2009)

100% diporiphora


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a Diporiphora australis. There are no Amphibolurus nobbi in Townsville that I ever saw. It's all D. australis. D. bilineata comes in further north and is hard to distinguish, A. nobbi comes in further south and is easy to tell apart.


----------



## Kitah (Nov 15, 2009)

What is the SVL for _Diporiphora australis_? From the JCU webpage its listed as 5cm, but this guy was most definitely bigger than that.


----------



## Oedura (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure on SVL but the average TL is 16cm


----------



## longirostris (Nov 16, 2009)

The animal in the picture is Diporiphora australis. It is not Amphibolurus nobbi. I have male specimens of the species in my collection currently that have an SVL of 7.5 cm and TL of 23 cm and have had even bigger ones in the past. I have kept both species for several years and have never seen a nobbi dragon with a brown flush on its head/neck or a size bigger then TL 18cm female. True Nobbi dragons are actually quite small and are often confused with D. australis. Several times I have had people show me (the most recent only last week) what are clearly female Jacky dragons and try to tell me that I was looking at a Nobbi dragon. The one I was saw last week was twice the size of the the biggest female Nobbi dragon I have ever seen. A male nobbi dragon has a pink flush around the tail base near the vent opening and also has a lemon flush on its flanks between its front and rear legs. Not under its chin or throat. The colouring on the individual in the photograph is typical of the Northern form of the male D. australis. Female Nobbi's usually always present as dull grey with two creamish lines running the full length of their back and onto their tail broken in several places by dark grey or black blotches. There is no pink or lemon flushes.They are usually about 10-20 % bigger then the males and tend to be marginally more robust. They look very much like a young Jacky dragon. They are however fully grown and are sexually mature at about TL13-15 cms. Jackys are still juvemiles at this length. 

Every Tommy roundhead I have in my collection is bigger then every Nobbi dragon I have in my collection 

I hope this information helps


----------



## JasonL (Nov 17, 2009)

Serpentes said:


> It's all D. australis. D. bilineata comes in further north and is hard to distinguish, QUOTE]
> 
> Tell me about it, I photographed a stack of them whilst I was up there last year and have no idea which ones which.... Theyr'e the same friggin thing I tell you!


----------



## Kitah (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome, thanks guys  Might see if I can get some nice pics of him for you after fri (my last exam)


----------

